# Tabelle vertiakl mittig ausrichten



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine Tabelle vertikal mittig ausrichten. Wie realisiere ich das?

Viele Grüße


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Oktober 2004)

Tabelle in einer weiteren Tabelle platzieren, die 100% der Seitenhöhe einnimmt:
	
	
	



```
<table style="height:100%;">
<tr>
<td style="height:100%; vertical-align:middle;">hier kommt deine Tabelle rein</td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Ist es erlaubt hinter die Höhe auch eine Weite zu schreiben?
Weil die Tabelle sollte dann so groß wie ein Frame werden, welches automatisch skaliert.


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Oktober 2004)

```
<table style="height:100%; width:100%;">
<tr>
<td style="height:100%; width:100%; vertical-align:middle; text-align:center;">hier kommt deine Tabelle rein</td>
</tr>
</table>
```
Ja, ist erlaubt.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
vielleicht kannst du mir bei diesem Problem noch weiter helfen.
Habe zwischen den Tabellen zum Rand nen freiraum und das obwohl ich alles auf 0 gestellt habe.

Framecode:

```
<html>

	<head>
		<script language="JavaScript"><!--
function MM_reloadPage(init) { //reloads the window if Nav4 resized
		if (init==true) with (navigator) {if
		((appName=="Netscape")&&(parseInt(appVersion)==4)) {
		document.MM_pgW=innerWidth; document.MM_pgH=innerHeight;
		onresize=MM_reloadPage; }}
		else if (innerWidth!=document.MM_pgW || innerHeight!=document.MM_pgH)
		location.reload();
		}
		MM_reloadPage(true);
// -->
		</script>
	</head>

	<frameset cols="*,607,*" border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
		<frame src="seiten.html" name="links" noresize scrolling="NO">
		<frameset rows="*,364,*" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="NO">
			<frame src="blank.html" name="oben" noresize scrolling="NO">
			<frame src="Index.html" name="Content" noresize scrolling="NO" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
			<frame src="blank.html" name="unten" noresize scrolling="NO">
		</frameset>
		<frame src="seiten.html" name="rechts" noresize scrolling="NO">
	</frameset>
	<noframes>

		<body bgcolor="white">
		</body>

	</noframes>
</html>
```

Inhalt links und rechts:

```
<html>

	<head>
	</head>

	<frameset cols="*,607,*" border="0" frameborder="no" framespacing="0">
		<frame src="seiten.html" name="links" noresize scrolling="NO">
		<frameset rows="*,364,*" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="NO">
			<frame src="blank.html" name="oben" noresize scrolling="NO">
			<frame src="Index.html" name="Content" noresize scrolling="NO" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0">
			<frame src="blank.html" name="unten" noresize scrolling="NO">
		</frameset>
		<frame src="seiten.html" name="rechts" noresize scrolling="NO">
	</frameset>
	<noframes>

		<body bgcolor="white">
		</body>

	</noframes>
</html>
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. Oktober 2004)

Mit dem Frameset hat das nicht viel zu tun, ich brauch den Quellcode von der Seite, wo das Problem auftaucht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Habe ich doch gepostet, Inhalt links und rechts müßte eigentlich reichen, da ich dort die gleichen Einstellungen wie im Inhalt vorgenommen habe.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Oktober 2004)

Ups hab gerade gemerkt das ich 2x den gleichen Code gepostet habe.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>

	<head>
		<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
		<meta name="generator" content="Phase 5">
		<title>Unbenannte Seite</title>
	</head>

	<body bgcolor="#ffffff">
<table style="height:100%; width=100%;" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td style="height:100%; width=100%; vertical-align:middle;" align="center" valign="middle">
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
			<tr height="26">
				<td width="32" height="26"><img src="../Pics/blindes.gif" alt="" height="26" width="100%" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr height="3">
				<td style="border-top: solid; border-top-width: 2px; border-color: #000000;" width="32" height="3"><img src="Pics/blindes.gif" alt="" height="1" width="32" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td width="32"><img src="../Pics/blindes.gif" alt="" height="301" width="100%" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td style="border-top: solid; border-top-width: 2px; border-color: #000000;" width="32"><img src="../Pics/blindes.gif" alt="" height="32" width="100%" border="0"></td>
			</tr>
		</table>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
	</body>

</html>
```


----------

